# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > [Large Art] Service For WebDesign, Stream Overlays, Banners ,etc

## Shin420gami

*ShinDesigns*




My service was established back on *2013* and since then it became something big.
We are trying to bring best modern quality designs with precision and speed! 

With vast knowledge in *Photoshop, Illustrator, After Effects, Cinema 4D, Blender* - we will deliver best quality!
So your designs will look more professional to bring you modern and neat look to your shop/business.

If you have any questions regarding the price or anything else you can contact me on my *DISCORD* below







*My portofolios*
www.behance.net/shin420gami
Tarik "Shin" White | Dribbble

*Stream Starting Scenes for 2 Streamers Preview*





*Panda Escape from Tarkov Thread*






































*Swan Project*

















*HYPERFLICK 2.0 THREAD*






























*Mirage works*










[B][SIZE=5][COLOR="#F53D37"]Work for CriticalHIT!

*(Animated Link)* Click Here! *(Animated Link)*







*Site is still in progress on coding part but you can see it* * >here<*

*Work for Xystos OVerwatch booster 
*






*Project for Ethereal Boot*
















*Some of the Instagram posts Designs*










*and many many more other works....*

----------


## Sharps

"I am Professional Designer."
"I am not going to provide past arts."

You're not a professional designer, you're just insane.

----------


## Shin420gami

There you go i placed one art i did ... you happy

----------


## OwnedByLoL

He made perfect design for me, it was very cheap compared to market prices and really quick (1.5 hrs). Everything went smoothly and this guy was friendly. I recommend him!

----------


## Shin420gami

Thanks man !

----------


## Shin420gami

50% Discount to Person That first comes !  CODE: 4FGFG8J5 NOTE This is only to First Person !  ENDED

----------


## Shin420gami

More Discounts came ask me privately for prices!

----------


## OwnedByLoL

This guy made a huge signature banner for me! he's awesome!!!!!!!! He did it like in 5 mins (im not lying). Recommended 100000000%

----------


## Shin420gami

Thanks! bro ... Really appreciate it!

----------


## SmartBoostgg

Great services, I recommend Shin for any designs that need to be done  :Smile:

----------


## Shin420gami

Done a work for CryptoCurrency Site MMOCoin 
Their Signature Banner Looks good now I hope  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shin420gami

Finished all my work free for now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shin420gami

Finished 4 More works! Having 3 more designs to do! Gonna be free soon!

----------


## MMOCoin

5 stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ for your work , Thank you! Fast and great service.

----------


## Shin420gami

Finished Work for getboosted.net

----------


## GetBoostedSupport

Makes amazing designs, very patient, easy to contact and communicate with. Will do business with you again Shin!

----------


## Shin420gami

Thanks man! Will gladly accept any work coming from your side!

----------


## E.S.B.S

Ordered a catalog from Shin and paid him instantly so he started to work the catalog right away. One thing he is lacking is professionalism , I guess you get what you pay. 

He charged me 25 euro for my catalog - the concept more or less that I wanted to achieve is there BUT the overall outcome is really poor. ( Feedback rotation was not on the speed I ordered and few other stuff went wrong as well but I won't get in depth for now.)

Seller basically instantly removed me when he update the prices on the catalog and right now I can't seem to upload it to ownedcore due to having wrong dimensions - file currently 1200x2500 & ownedcore requires 800x600 for PNG type file.

Anyhow before I ask for a full refund , I ask for the seller to get in touch with me in order to fix the issues in order to avoid conflict. 

PS1 We all started without experience , being polite is something that should be considered given tho when interacting with customers.
PS2 You've got a friend request on discord

EDIT - Seller contacted and fixed the issues 15 mins after the post.

----------


## Shin420gami

Sure, I will fix my lackings thanks for pointing it out!

----------


## Shin420gami

Finished Work for GirlBooster! I hope she likes the Logo and more thingys i did for her!

----------


## BoostingHouse

Shin is amazing designer. I bought pretty much everything he is offering and I love it. 
He is patient and professional, friendly and funny and I strongly recommend him. 
Thank you again.  :Smile:

----------


## TopNotchCarry

Purchased some designs for my website great work thanks!

----------


## Shin420gami

> Purchased some designs for my website great work thanks!


Thank you!

----------


## noes

Great service, highly recommended!

----------


## Shin420gami

> Great service, highly recommended!


Thanks! a lot. For taking your time to write this!

----------


## Bsmunban

Purchased from Shin and have to say it's a great service. He'll be patient and accommodate to your requests without any issues. Top service.

----------


## Shin420gami

> Purchased from Shin and have to say it's a great service. He'll be patient and accommodate to your requests without any issues. Top service.


Thanks for taking your time giving me feedback on my post!

----------


## Shin420gami

Finished More Work for SmartBoost Really Liking these guys!

----------


## ugrettsu

it was a pleasure. Surpassed my expectations by a milestone! Thanks.

----------


## evis34800

This guy is a legend  :Embarrassment:  , did my thread quickly and offer all suppoort I need .
He's also friendly asf, I find a new bestfriend :wink:

----------


## Shin420gami

> This guy is a legend  , did my thread quickly and offer all suppoort I need .
> He's also friendly asf, I find a new bestfriend :wink:


Thanks man  :Smile:

----------


## Shin420gami

What does your post have anything to do with this thread post ?

----------


## Shin420gami

discounts available!

----------


## ugrettsu

Appreciate the work bro. As always, you always do a phenomenal job.

----------


## Shin420gami

> Appreciate the work bro. As always, you always do a phenomenal job.


Thanks man i appreciate that!

----------


## Shin420gami

> I see your gorgeous photo!


ye ? Okey thanks i guess

----------


## Shin420gami

> He made perfect design for me, it was very cheap compared to market prices and really quick (1.5 hrs). Everything went smoothly and this guy was friendly. I recommend him!


Thanks a lot man i really appreciate that!

----------


## kenny_black04

Awesome person to deal with, made some work for me in literally no time, very very professional in what he does. 

Couldnt recommend more, definetly the best person for the job.

Been a pleasure ! Thank u so much !

----------


## Shin420gami

> Awesome person to deal with, made some work for me in literally no time, very very professional in what he does. 
> 
> Couldnt recommend more, definetly the best person for the job.
> 
> Been a pleasure ! Thank u so much !


Thank you too Its really been a pleasure!

----------


## klimbo123

> Ordered a catalog from Shin and paid him instantly so he started to work the catalog right away. One thing he is lacking is professionalism , I guess you get what you pay. 
> 
> He charged me 25 euro for my catalog - the concept more or less that I wanted to achieve is there BUT the overall outcome is really poor. ( Feedback rotation was not on the speed I ordered and few other stuff went wrong as well but I won't get in depth for now.)
> 
> Seller basically instantly removed me when he update the prices on the catalog and right now I can't seem to upload it to ownedcore due to having wrong dimensions - file currently 1200x2500 & ownedcore requires 800x600 for PNG type file.
> 
> Anyhow before I ask for a full refund , I ask for the seller to get in touch with me in order to fix the issues in order to avoid conflict. 
> 
> PS1 We all started without experience , being polite is something that should be considered given tho when interacting with customers.
> ...


thank you for this helpful post

----------


## Easley1993

I was able to get in contact with Shin quickly and easily. I told him the look I was going for and he got it set up really quickly. He's likeable, easy to work with and has flexible prices. Definitely vouch for this man.

----------


## AccountShark

Hired Shin to do a couple design projects for my company. This guy is hands down the best designer on this forum. Amazing, high-quality work at an unbeatable price with an insanely fast turnaround time. Hire him! You won't be disappointed!

----------


## BoostCompany

Highly recommend this designer, very high quality and fast work, you can always ask for something to fix and change, great work  :Smile:

----------


## Lakerban

He made a banner for me  :Smile:  
Decent work,really fast and fair prices  :Wink: 
Patient and good communication on discord!
Thank you

----------


## Shin420gami

*Discounts available.*

----------


## HimaloyHimu

Hey! Thanks for your feedback, really appreciated! 
You'd need to keep farming photoshop to be able to do things like that. It's really not that hard tbh!

----------


## Shin420gami

:Smile:  Okey  :Smile:

----------


## Shin420gami

Finished with all work! Free for orders!

----------


## MadIcePhoenix

This guy did an order for me pretty fine and neat. Would recommend him! His skills insane!

----------


## Shin420gami

> This guy did an order for me pretty fine and neat. Would recommend him! His skills insane!


*Thank you MadIcePhoenix!*

----------


## YANITA

> 5 stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ for your work , Thank you! Fast and great service.


He made perfect design for me, xender discord omegle it was very cheap compared to market prices and really quick (1.5 hrs). Everything went smoothly and this guy was friendly. I recommend him!

----------


## Shin420gami

*19th December* In Germany won't work for few days.

----------


## johnsmith101

5 stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ for your work , Thank you! Fast and great service. tubemate get-mobdro.com authorityapk.com

----------


## AccountGuard

This guy perfectly modeled a loot box for my overwatch boosting site (product images) not just he modeled it perfectly he even edited it in a sick way you would think its content from overwatch! Top Designer here for sure! A+

----------


## AccountGuard

Another Great Thread from Shin Thanks a lot!

----------


## Shin420gami

*Available for orders!*

----------


## SNPExploits

Amazing job, best graphic designer I have ever met. Recommend it over any other designer. Professional designer that is really worth it. 11/10 my friend! Hope you have a great future.

----------


## Shin420gami

> Amazing job, best graphic designer I have ever met. Recommend it over any other designer. Professional designer that is really worth it. 11/10 my friend! Hope you have a great future.


Thank you mate i appreciate that a lot! Thanks again

----------


## Shin420gami

> Thanks man! Will gladly accept any work coming from your side!


Excuse me? xD re you trying to be funny or something?

----------


## Shin420gami

*Free for orders.*

----------


## Shin420gami

*Huge Discounts available.*

----------


## oliverthom707

Purchased from Shin and have to say it's a great service. hellodear.in thoptv apk

----------


## Shin420gami

*20% Discount on big orders!*

----------


## OverloadSTORE

Fast service, with great quality, I hope we can do business soon

----------


## Shin420gami

Available for order! Discounts for big orders!

----------


## Shin420gami

Discounts available.

----------


## sxdc54

I want that kind of services for the xxxtentacion hoodies for men because I am too busy and not to handle this so for.

----------


## Shin420gami

Discounts available.

----------


## Aphro

contacting you

----------


## Shin420gami

It seems like your friend request never came.  :Smile:  You can try Again Shin#8008 or contact me by Email: [email protected]

----------


## Shin420gami

*discounts available.*

----------


## manufabregas

gracias por el aporte amigos


https://comprarpormayor.cl/63-cotillon

----------


## JohnLee01

Discounts available. ?  Today Gold Rate in Hyderabad, 22 & 24 Carat Live Gold Price on..

----------


## Shin420gami

Hey, sorry to all people who tried to contact me past month i am on vacation so i am just coming to tell you i will be working again from October 25th. To all people who order before October 25th have big discount. Sorry again!

Shin

----------


## Shin420gami

*Taking orders again! Thanks!*

----------


## Shin420gami

Taking orders!

----------


## ComeWithMe

Hey, i tried adding you on discord but the username does not work.

----------


## Shin420gami

discord username is still same Shin#8008

----------


## Shin420gami

Free for Orders!

----------


## Diez-cheats

" I like it , it's look very clean nice man good job

----------


## Shin420gami

working again!

----------


## Shin420gami

Taking orders!

----------


## linsaycastro

Que genial este tema me encanta mucho

----------


## Shin420gami

Taking orders!

----------


## arsh_gabbi

> *Huge Discounts available.*


5 stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ for your work , Thank you! Fast and great service

----------


## Shin420gami

> 5 stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ for your work , Thank you! Fast and great service


*Thanks! Be happy to offer you great services again!*

----------


## richieremington7

is there any good web design recomend here!

----------


## devidhalis07

Best and Important for all. 5 stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ for your work , Thank you! Fast and great service 5 stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

----------


## peterparker21

He created a great design to suit my needs, pick up lines modular kitchen furniture movers It was a steal in comparison to the market price and was extremely quick (1.5 hours). Everything went well and this man was extremely helpful. I highly recommend him!

----------


## Shin420gami

Available to work.

----------


## Paultyner

> He made perfect design for me, gb whatsapp it was very cheap compared to market prices and really quick (1.5 hrs). Everything went smoothly and this guy was friendly. I recommend him!


if he made a perfect design for your then you should give him 5 stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

----------


## Shin420gami

Stacked for next 23 days.

----------


## mixbowl

Nice post! I will back to read again, thank you!
I AM HIP HOP

----------


## Benrji_Jarvis

Shin is amazing designer. I bought pretty much everything he is offering and I love it. ome tv 
He is patient and professional, friendly and funny and I strongly recommend him. https://omegle.site
Thank you again.

----------


## luckyji

> This guy is a legend  , did my thread quickly and offer all suppoort I need .
> He's also friendly asf, I find a new omegle.com dirtyroulette bestfriend :wink:


thank you Ma'am

----------


## Rexols

Hi! He made perfect design for me, gb whatsapp it was very cheap compared to market prices and it is really quick (1.5 hrs). Everything went smoothly and this guy was friendly. I recommend my friends this. Thank uyou so much.

----------


## tomstarck

It's really great and we all know that you desire it.
omegle tv chatrooms

----------


## yoninacarvana

you happy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Shin420gami

Working again in 10 Days

----------


## Shin420gami

*I am back, get those orders ready!*

----------


## Shin420gami

Working again! hit me up

----------


## Shin420gami

Working. Again ready for orders.

----------


## Shin420gami

Accepting jobs

----------


## Shin420gami

Taking orders again

----------


## Shin420gami

Taking Orders.

----------


## Shin420gami

Taking orders

----------

